# New 335D



## gsglag (Oct 20, 2011)

I purchased a 2011 335d in February 2012. I've installed a Sprint Booster and the Burger Upgrade. Both are nice mods although I've not yet run the Burger at 100%. Has anyone found a good air intake for the 335d. I'd prefer a dry cone filter versus the K&N.

Thanks


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I wasn't aware that they make a Sprint Booster for the diesel. It's useless in any case.

In general, after-market filters are useless for any real HP gain. The OEM intake is cold-air, and the OEM filter is better at filtering stuff than aftermarket filters. You really need a larger intercooler if you want more airflow.


----------



## gsglag (Oct 20, 2011)

I would disagree on the Sprint Booster. I know of three bmw's including my 335d that experience pedal lag (press the pedal and there's a delay response before you move). I installed one on my Audi S4 and this 335d and it makes all the difference. I've had K&N filters on all my cars and am looking for something other than a drop in for my 335d. HP gain is not the only benefit to the filter - again engine response improves with the filter.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@gsglag I didnt know Sprint Booster had one for the "D" wow, I heard they're awesome!!! As far as concern NO way Jose with K&N had bad experience on my 02 MCS the oil messed up my Mass Air Sensor I installed an AMSOIL Microfiber Cone filter and NEVER had problems!!! I installed the EaAU 4070 which is the smallest one to fit our "D" because of its size but it was to long its 7" long and we need a 6" or less, I tell you the car ran very smooth and you could hear and feel the rumble but, had to take it out since our engine are kind of sealed out to prevent noise claterring form the DIESEL and felt it was breathing more hot air than anything. send me a PM and I will send txt message to your phone with the photos ok!! BTW give the part number where when and how much the booster cost you plus a detailed install of it , Sorry amigo this is the way we roll here!! LOL


----------

